# Bellinazzo:"Milan fuori dalle coppe europee 2019/2020".



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.



Giù a novanta ... Senza vaselina


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Maggio 2019)

Hip Hip....che mazzata


----------



## Zanc9 (23 Maggio 2019)

Se fosse vero si spiegherebbero tutti i discorsi di ridimensionamento...praticamente obbligatori visto che se si continua così in coppa non ci vai in ogni caso


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.



E' quello che sostengo da giorni.

Un deficit triennale intorno ai 300 milioni di euro non è violazione del fpf, è stupro delle regole.

E' necessaria una cura da cavallo per rientrare nelle regole. Continuare così, senza possibilità di competere non ha senso. A cosa serve prendere giocatori per arrivare quarti se si viene squalificati? Tanto vale vendere mezza squadra, riequilibrare i conti e ricostruire dal basso.


----------



## Kaw (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.


Ma non capisco, se il Milan vendesse Suso, Donnarumma e Cutrone prima del 30 giugno facendo più di 100 milioni di plusvalenza, non risolverebbe il problema del bilancio del triennio?


----------



## JesusHeKnows (23 Maggio 2019)

ricorso al TAS e amen...poi vediamo la credibilità UEFA.


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.



Ci fosse un progetto serio, restare fuori dalle coppe per un anno non sarebbe un problema. Anzi.

Pensate ad un anno con Conte lasciato libero di lavorare, con la squadra che gioca una volta a settimana. Ma che ve lo dico a fare...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> ricorso al TAS e amen...poi vediamo la credibilità UEFA.



Stavolta l'esclusione non sarebbe sproporzionata:
Il deficit triennale non sarebbe più di 200 circa, ma di quasi 300
Siamo recisdivi
Non c'è nessun trend di inversione, anzi

Poi penso non ci sia più la volontà di combattere questa battaglia persa.
Infine anche se il TAS ti ammettesse loro mandano l'arbitro di Olympiakos-Milan e ci squalificano indirettamente.

Va accettata la cosa e lavorare per azzerare il deficit. Ormai è giunta l'ora.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci fosse un progetto serio, restare fuori dalle coppe per un anno non sarebbe un problema. Anzi.
> 
> Pensate ad un anno con Conte lasciato libero di lavorare, con la squadra che gioca una volta a settimana. Ma che ve lo dico a fare...



Sarebbe inutile, tanto al secondo anno Conte andrebbe via perchè i giocatori danno fuoco alla sua auto.
Nessuno sopporta Conte per 2 anni, e molti lo sopportano massimo uno.

Non è uno su cui fare un progetto a lungo termine.

Non so chi lo sia, ma lui sicuramente, no.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco, se il Milan vendesse Suso, Donnarumma e Cutrone prima del 30 giugno facendo più di 100 milioni di plusvalenza, non risolverebbe il problema del bilancio del triennio?



Il giudizio viene dato sui bilanci 2015/2016 (ultimo tutto Fininvest), 2016/2017 (il primo con due mesi di cinesi) e 2017/2018 (l'anno cinese)

le cessioni prima del 30 giugno servono a minimizzare eventuali tagliole (inevitabili) anche l'anno prossimo.

Per me i prossimi due anni siamo fuori dalla UEFA tranne accordi politici. Dobbiamo azzerare il deficit e pensare alla stagione 2021/2022


----------



## sunburn (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il giudizio viene dato sui bilanci 2015/2016 (ultimo tutto Fininvest), 2016/2017 (il primo con due mesi di cinesi) e 2017/2018 (l'anno cinese)
> 
> le cessioni prima del 30 giugno servono a minimizzare eventuali tagliole (inevitabili) anche l'anno prossimo.
> 
> Per me i prossimi due anni siamo fuori dalla UEFA tranne accordi politici. Dobbiamo azzerare il deficit e pensare alla stagione 2021/2022


Non penso che una cosa del genere verrebbe accettata. Due anni di esclusione dall'Europa significa fare due campionati senza obiettivi, con conseguente azzeramento dell'attrattiva per sponsor e giocatori. 
Tra l'altro per i bilanci 15/16 e 16/17 saremmo sanzionati due volte e non so quanto questo sia legittimo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non penso che una cosa del genere verrebbe accettata. Due anni di esclusione dall'Europa significa fare due campionati senza obiettivi, con conseguente azzeramento dell'attrattiva per sponsor e giocatori.
> Tra l'altro per i bilanci 15/16 e 16/17 saremmo sanzionati due volte e non so quanto questo sia legittimo.



Penso che sanzioneranno un anno alla volta.

Il fatto è che neanche quest anno sono state fatte azioni drastiche sul bilancio per poter diminuire il deficit. Esce un anno da -75 e ne entra uno da -90. L'anno prossimo come giudizio saremmo messi peggio di adesso.

C'è tempo fino al 30 giugno per mettere una pezza. ma o cediamo Donnarumma e Suso per quella data, oppure non vedo come potremmo mettere un tappo.

Certo si può mostrare alla uefa la ferma volontà di cambiare rotta e trattare per un trattamento conciliatorio.
Ma questo passa per il drastico cambio di politica aziendale che si vuole attribuire a gazidis. vedremo


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' quello che sostengo da giorni.
> 
> Un deficit triennale intorno ai 300 milioni di euro non è violazione del fpf, è stupro delle regole.
> 
> E' necessaria una cura da cavallo per rientrare nelle regole. Continuare così, senza possibilità di competere non ha senso. A cosa serve prendere giocatori per arrivare quarti se si viene squalificati? Tanto vale vendere mezza squadra, riequilibrare i conti e ricostruire dal basso.



pensarci l'anno scorso no invece che fare reclami ecc?
se prendi una strada la devi poi seguire.... ahhhhhhhhh il rovesciatore di stati


----------



## David Drills (23 Maggio 2019)

Sperando di qualificarci per l'Europa League e non per la Champions perchè altrimenti la beffa sarebbe insostenibile, io venderei Donnarumma (50) Romagnoli (70) Suso (35) Paquetà (50) Piatek (50) e ripartirei da zero con giocatori semi sconosciuti, con l'obbiettivo dichiarato salvezza tranquilla l'anno prossimo, Europa League l'anno successivo e Champions tra 3 anni. Altrimenti non ne usciamo più.


----------



## First93 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.



Triennio 14/17 rosso -> sanzione già arrivata.
Triennio 15/18 rossissimo -> sanzione che sta per arrivare.
Futuro triennio 16/19 al 99,99% sarà rosso -> l'anno prossimo, sempre di questo periodo, avremo un'altra sanzione.
Futuro triennio 17/20 sarà probabilmente rosso -> tra due anni, sempre di questo periodo, avremo un'altra sanzione.
Futuro triennio 18/21 si spera di riuscire a rispettare il FFP facendo una gestione come si deve.

Io mi sono rassegnato già da un po', anche perché la UEFA non credo abbia voglia di accordarsi con noi, la vicenda Yogurt Li non l'hanno presa molto bene per usare un eufemismo. A Nyon non interessa come fai quadrare i bilanci, loro vogliono vedere il segno più, poi come arrivi in positivo non sono fatti loro. La differenza tra Milan, Juve e Inter è che noi ce ne freghiamo del saldo, loro invece tramite plusvalenze fittizie e sponsor farlocchi rientrano nei parametri del FFP. È giusto così? Ovviamente no, però non ci resta altro da fare se non adeguarci alle regole. Che senso ha non rispettarle se poi veniamo esclusi?

Mettetevi l'anima in pace, il "progettoh giuovani" è l'unico modo per uscire dal pantano in cui ci troviamo. Sarebbe bello inoltre avere una proprietà che ci aiuti con sponsorizzazioni varie, ma forse ad oggi è chiedere un po' troppo, d'altronde Elliot (o chi c'è dietro), ha come unico scopo la vittoria economica, non sportiva.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Maggio 2019)

Si spiega tutto.

Campos verrà per fare plusvalenze. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace i prossimi saranno anni stile Roma, Arsenal degli inizi, eccetera.

Due anni fa i cinesi dovevano invertire la rotta di Galliani, l'anno scorso Leonardo doveva invertire la rotta dei cinesi e invece si è sempre fatto peggio. Campos è un ottimo scopritore di talenti e mi sa che il prossimo anno sarà un anno 0, ricomincerà il progetto, ci sarà da supportare tutti mettendoci nella testa che arrivare quarti sarebbe un miracolo, vincere il campionato sarebbe un miracolo stile Leicester, vincere la Coppa Italia sarebbe una lieta sorpresa. 

Spero solo che questo prossimo progetto venga fatto per bene, il Milan deve ripartire. Anno prossimo senza Coppe? Ok! Anno prossimo 5/6 acquisti ad un massimo di 50 mln? Ok. 

Ricordo quando tutti dicevano "Non dobbiamo fare i ragionieri"...eccoci qui...bisogna farlo. E bisognerà farlo per i prossimi 2/3 anni, sperando che siano gli ultimi anni di assoluta sofferenza.


----------



## PM3 (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.



Non esiste accettare l'esclusione dalle coppe, vista la battaglia fatta un anno fa da Elliott. 
Bisogna continuare a battagliare, avremo un alleato in più, il City.
Queste regole sono una buffonata che impediscono la libertà d'impresa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pensarci l'anno scorso no invece che fare reclami ecc?
> se prendi una strada la devi poi seguire.... ahhhhhhhhh il rovesciatore di stati



Si è gestito quello che c'era.

Ricordo che il ricorso fu fatto con Fassone ancora CEO e Elliott a supporto.

Cosa fare da grandi sono considerazioni che sono state fatte con l'arrivo di Gazidis successivo non solo alla chiusura del bilancio 2018, ma anche al mercato estivo 2018.

La pezza si è iniziata a mettere questo inverno con il veto sugli arrivi di Ibra e Fabregas a Gennaio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Non esiste accettare l'esclusione dalle coppe, vista la battaglia fatta un anno fa da Elliott.
> Bisogna continuare a battagliare, avremo un alleato in più, il City.
> Queste regole sono una buffonata che impediscono la libertà d'impresa.



Non è che non esiste.... è l'unica cosa da fare.

Combattere battaglie perse significa rimandare il non rimandabile al 2024 invece che al 2021.

Ricordo che il campionato 2023/2024 è quello che piazzerà in modo semi-definitivo le squadre nelle varie coppe (champions, EL1, EL2). Quello non si può fallire.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Triennio 14/17 rosso -> sanzione già arrivata.
> Triennio 15/18 rossissimo -> sanzione che sta per arrivare.
> Futuro triennio 16/19 al 99,99% sarà rosso -> l'anno prossimo, sempre di questo periodo, avremo un'altra sanzione.
> Futuro triennio 17/20 sarà probabilmente rosso -> tra due anni, sempre di questo periodo, avremo un'altra sanzione.
> ...



E' così, purtroppo.

L'unico aspetto positivo è che anche taliando le spese di 100 milioni avremmo un budget superiore all'Atalanta e alla Lazio e a livello di Roma e Napoli. Non è matematicamente escluso che si possa fare qualcosa di buono, serve fortuna e competenza.


----------



## David Drills (23 Maggio 2019)

Il Milan è morto, lunga vita al Milan.


----------



## PM3 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non è che non esiste.... è l'unica cosa da fare.
> 
> Combattere battaglie perse significa rimandare il non rimandabile al 2024 invece che al 2021.
> 
> Ricordo che il campionato 2023/2024 è quello che piazzerà in modo semi-definitivo le squadre nelle varie coppe (champions, EL1, EL2). Quello non si può fallire.


L'anno scorso è stata vinta... 
Sarebbe un cambio di strategie incomprensibile. 
O lo facevi già un anno fa, o continui sulla tua strada. 
Bisogna aumentare i ricavi e ciò passa dalle qualificazioni alle competizioni europee.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si spiega tutto.
> 
> Campos verrà per fare plusvalenze. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace i prossimi saranno anni stile Roma, Arsenal degli inizi, eccetera.
> 
> ...



A questo giro penso sia come dici tu..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sperando di qualificarci per l'Europa League e non per la Champions perchè altrimenti la beffa sarebbe insostenibile, io venderei Donnarumma (50) Romagnoli (70) Suso (35) Paquetà (50) Piatek (50) e ripartirei da zero con giocatori semi sconosciuti, con l'obbiettivo dichiarato salvezza tranquilla l'anno prossimo, Europa League l'anno successivo e Champions tra 3 anni. Altrimenti non ne usciamo più.



Io sarei meno drastico ma l'idea è quella.
Comunque solo vendendo Donanrumma a 50 miglioreresti il bilancio (solo di quell'anno) di 65 milioni portando il deficit quasi a zero.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Stavolta l'esclusione non sarebbe sproporzionata:
> Il deficit triennale non sarebbe più di 200 circa, ma di quasi 300
> Siamo recisdivi
> Non c'è nessun trend di inversione, anzi
> ...



Quello che succederà al milan dipenderà dal City. Se il City verrà squalificato un anno o prenderà altre sanzioni ma non la squalifica non vedo come possano squalificare il Milan...una squadra fa rosso di bilancio, l'altra lo falsifica.
Poi si continua a parlare di triennio ma in realtà sotto esame è l'ultimo bilancio, x gli altri 2 C'è già la sanzione...anche se la sanzione è pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 (x di più sanzione data con ultimo bilancio già noto e approvato) come faccio a squaficiarti x il rosso di bilancio nel 2018? Ci sarebbe contraddizione fra 2 sentenze dello stesso organo...x me la squalifica è possibile solo con accordo del Milan...io sto fuori 1 anno dalle coppe e mi ripresenti con bilancio quasi in ordine e tu uefa accetti che valga x tutti i bilanci senza altre sanzioni nei trienni a venire..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso è stata vinta...
> Sarebbe un cambio di strategie incomprensibile.
> O lo facevi già un anno fa, o continui sulla tua strada.
> Bisogna aumentare i ricavi e ciò passa dalle qualificazioni alle competizioni europee.



L'anno scorso il reclamo fu fatto da Li. Elliot si presentò al ricorso ormai in essere per affiancare l'AD allora in pectore.
La nuova proprietà e nuova dirigenza ha probabilmente deciso altrimenti (da verificare) e forse con buon senso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quello che succederà al milan dipenderà dal City. Se il City verrà squalificato un anno o prenderà altre sanzioni ma non la squalifica non vedo come possano squalificare il Milan...una squadra fa rosso di bilancio, l'altra lo falsifica.
> Poi si continua a parlare di triennio ma in realtà sotto esame è l'ultimo bilancio, x gli altri 2 C'è già la sanzione...anche se la sanzione è pareggio di bilancio entro il 2021 (x di più sanzione data con ultimo bilancio già noto e approvato) come faccio a squaficiarti x il rosso di bilancio nel 2018? Ci sarebbe contraddizione fra 2 sentenze dello stesso organo...x me la squalifica è possibile solo con accordo del Milan...io sto fuori 1 anno dalle coppe e mi ripresenti con bilancio quasi in ordine e tu uefa accetti che valga x tutti i bilanci senza altre sanzioni nei trienni a venire..



Quando l'icartamento passa lla camera giudicante non c'è più spazio per accordi.
Gli accordi si fanno prima. E' come se in tribunale fosse già stata emessa la sentenza di colpevolezza e il giudici fossero in riunione per decidere la pena. Ormai non c'è più spazio per negoziazioni. Solo per ricorsi.


----------



## Manue (23 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo, 
io mi ricordo un pareggio di bilancio entro 3 anni...
come mai ora ste eventuali sanzioni??

qualcosa non torna


----------



## Wetter (23 Maggio 2019)

Se le figure che si prospettano sono come quelli di quest'anno con L'Olympiacos meglio essere esclusi...


----------



## Kaw (23 Maggio 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sperando di qualificarci per l'Europa League e non per la Champions perchè altrimenti la beffa sarebbe insostenibile, io venderei Donnarumma (50) Romagnoli (70) Suso (35) Paquetà (50) Piatek (50) e ripartirei da zero con giocatori semi sconosciuti, con l'obbiettivo dichiarato salvezza tranquilla l'anno prossimo, Europa League l'anno successivo e Champions tra 3 anni. Altrimenti non ne usciamo più.


Senza quei 5 e con veleno in panchina retrocediamo.

La UEFA deve venirci incontro, magari l'anno prossimo fuori dalle Coppe, vendiamo qualcuno (Donnarumma e Suso), ma poi devono darci un SA e lasciarci in pace, sennò si tengano loro il pallone e facciamo a meno di scendere in campo...


----------



## Kdkobain (23 Maggio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Vediamo,
> io mi ricordo un pareggio di bilancio entro 3 anni...
> come mai ora ste eventuali sanzioni??
> 
> qualcosa non torna



Sono due sanzioni diverse, la prima riferita al trienno Berlusconi, portava a chiedere il pareggio di bilancio (con paletti intermedi che sono sconosciuti al pubblico), limiti numerici sulla rosa ed una maxi multa.
Questa sanzione è riferita ad un secondo periodo in cui è presente anche l'aggravante di essere un comportamento recidivo, con passivi peggiori e senza nessun segno di iniziare una "spending review" del club. La gestione Elliot, come più volte confermato dalle parole ufficiali dei suoi rappresentanti ha iniziato un processo di contenimento dei costi per rendere il Milan una macchina sostenibile nel medio-lungo periodo (GIUSTAMENTE) ma questo non è un colpo di spugna sulla mal gestione precedente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' quello che sostengo da giorni.
> 
> Un deficit triennale intorno ai 300 milioni di euro non è violazione del fpf, è stupro delle regole.
> 
> E' necessaria una cura da cavallo per rientrare nelle regole. Continuare così, senza possibilità di competere non ha senso. A cosa serve prendere giocatori per arrivare quarti se si viene squalificati? Tanto vale vendere mezza squadra, riequilibrare i conti e ricostruire dal basso.



Temo tu abbia ragione..purtroppo la malagestione del duo aggravata dal mercato folle ed inutile di Mirabelli ha distrutto il Milan dal punto di vista finanziario..
A sto punto, serve davvero ripartire in modo ragionato..

Il problema per me è quando leggo che si vuole fare questo con Veleno in panchina


----------



## David Drills (23 Maggio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Senza quei 5 e con veleno in panchina retrocediamo.
> 
> La UEFA deve venirci incontro, magari l'anno prossimo fuori dalle Coppe, vendiamo qualcuno (Donnarumma e Suso), ma poi devono darci un SA e lasciarci in pace, sennò si tengano loro il pallone e facciamo a meno di scendere in campo...



Quello è chiaro, il distruttore di catene se ne deve andare anche perchè serve un allenatore in grado di aumentare il valore di mercato dei giocatori, non di ridurlo.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (23 Maggio 2019)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma non capisco, se il Milan vendesse Suso, Donnarumma e Cutrone prima del 30 giugno facendo più di 100 milioni di plusvalenza, non risolverebbe il problema del bilancio del triennio?



No.I conti si fanno alla fine del triennio, non su base annuale: conta il rosso aggregato del triennio, tipo 2014-2017, poi 2015-2018,e via andare.Quindi se tu quest'anno fai 100 mln di plusvalenze, ma nei due anni successivi vai in rosso di 70 mln, sei comunque fòttuto per il triennio 2018-2021, perchè accumuleresti un rosso di -40 mln contro un massimo consentito nel triennio di -30.
E poi c'è un altro grosso problema: io faccio 100 mln di plusvalenze vendendo Gigio, Susetto e Kutrovic come proponi tu, ok; però li vendi e basta, perchè se li vendi e realizzi 100, però poi ne spendi 50 per sostituirli senza "stuprare troppo la squadra dal punto di vista tecnico", allora crolla il tuo giochino: per fare come dici tu bisognerebbe venderli tutti e 3 e sostituirli con 3 parametri zero dall'ingaggio bassissimo, oppure con 3 primavera/prestiti gratuiti, con tutto quello che poi ne consegue, ovvero una squadra potenzialmente ancora più scarsa di quella della stagione precedente....diversamente la faccenda non quaglia.


----------



## Pitermilanista (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.



Ciò che mi fa sorridere, o restare a bocca aperta, sono i milanisti che si adontano con la UEFA e chiedono battaglia a chi "ha fatto fallire l'Argentina".
Basta con queste put#anate! Vogliamo aprire gli occhi? Si è verificato un caso senza precedenti di club di calcio di prima fascia utilizzato per riciclare soldi sporchi, ma stiamo scherzando? È roba degna di radiazione, in un mondo normale. Di sparizione definitiva. Ringraziamo la UEFA, invece di scrivere put#@nate. 
Che si riparta in modo normale, decente ed onesto, pagando il fio delle vergogne berlusconiane. Con una squalifica, con le cessioni, con un ridimensionamento, con un condotta virtuosa. Basta con le gherminelle! Basta con le toppe, le pezze, le invenzioni, i sogni ridicoli di grandezza. Si riparta come nel 1982, con dignità. 

Basta con le [email protected], basta!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si spiega tutto.
> 
> Campos verrà per fare plusvalenze. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace i prossimi saranno anni stile Roma, Arsenal degli inizi, eccetera.
> 
> ...



Il problema sai qual'è però? Che i talenti li puoi anche scoprire ma poi devono anche potersi mettere in mostra, e ottenere qualche risultato..

Il Lille per dire, sta facendo una grande Ligue1..la Roma ha fatto anni di plusvalenze ma chiudeva i campionati 2° o 3°...

Difficile fare player trading se giochi "con l'elmetto in testa" e arrivi 7°


----------



## mabadi (23 Maggio 2019)

Andiamo in Champions e poi ci escludessero pure.
Così chiederò pure io i danni all'Uefa.
Altro che 50ml per la partecipazione.
l'esclusione vale potenzialmente molto, ma molto di più


----------



## Jazzy R&B (23 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pensarci l'anno scorso no invece che fare reclami ecc?
> se prendi una strada la devi poi seguire.... ahhhhhhhhh il rovesciatore di stati



Se fai mente locale qualche "illuminato" che sosteneva questo lo scorso anno c'era, ma veniva preso per matto: "Ma che dite, è inaccettabile accettare di essere esclusi dalle coppe, sarebbe troppo dal punto di vista dell'immagine". Giusto per.


----------



## Manue (23 Maggio 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Sono due sanzioni diverse, la prima riferita al trienno Berlusconi, portava a chiedere il pareggio di bilancio (con paletti intermedi che sono sconosciuti al pubblico), limiti numerici sulla rosa ed una maxi multa.
> Questa sanzione è riferita ad un secondo periodo in cui è presente anche l'aggravante di essere un comportamento recidivo, con passivi peggiori e senza nessun segno di iniziare una "spending review" del club. La gestione Elliot, come più volte confermato dalle parole ufficiali dei suoi rappresentanti ha iniziato un processo di contenimento dei costi per rendere il Milan una macchina sostenibile nel medio-lungo periodo (GIUSTAMENTE) ma questo non è un colpo di spugna sulla mal gestione precedente.



Ok, 
grazie per la spiegazione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Per me se ci qualifichiamo per la CL andiamo al TAS e li distruggiamo un’altra volta.

Se andiamo in EL invece conviene accettare l’anno di esclusione e levarceli dalle palle.


----------



## mil77 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quando l'icartamento passa lla camera giudicante non c'è più spazio per accordi.
> Gli accordi si fanno prima. E' come se in tribunale fosse già stata emessa la sentenza di colpevolezza e il giudici fossero in riunione per decidere la pena. Ormai non c'è più spazio per negoziazioni. Solo per ricorsi.



Appunto sentenza emessa se ci accordiamo non facciamo appello se non ci accordiamo e parte l'appello anche x questo triennio oltre x quello scorso già in essere e quello per la sentenza dell'anno prossimo. Che poi l'accordo sarebbe accettare l'esclusione dalle coppe x un anno (che era quello che fin dall'inizio aveva previsto l'Uefa che quindi fa bella figura). Il Milan ci guadagna perché avrà la fedina pulita e gli verranno abbuonati almeno 2 trienni. Ovviamente ciò sarà possibile solo se saremo in Europa League.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si è gestito quello che c'era.
> 
> Ricordo che il ricorso fu fatto con Fassone ancora CEO e Elliott a supporto.
> 
> ...



ma dai... se volevano lo ritiravano il ricorso. ed invece hanno proseguito e ben contenti quando l'hanno vinto. diciamo che sono una banda di sprovveduti che è meglio. non sanno niente di calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ciò che mi fa sorridere, o restare a bocca aperta, sono i milanisti che si adontano con la UEFA e chiedono battaglia a chi "ha fatto fallire l'Argentina".
> Basta con queste put#anate! Vogliamo aprire gli occhi? Si è verificato un caso senza precedenti di club di calcio di prima fascia utilizzato per riciclare soldi sporchi, ma stiamo scherzando? È roba degna di radiazione, in un mondo normale. Di sparizione definitiva. Ringraziamo la UEFA, invece di scrivere put#@nate.
> Che si riparta in modo normale, decente ed onesto, pagando il fio delle vergogne berlusconiane. Con una squalifica, con le cessioni, con un ridimensionamento, con un condotta virtuosa. Basta con le gherminelle! Basta con le toppe, le pezze, le invenzioni, i sogni ridicoli di grandezza. Si riparta come nel 1982, con dignità.
> 
> Basta con le [email protected], basta!



ripartiamo con ancora berlusconi come presidente?

questi, dico, sti avvocatoni arrivano qui, sparano un sacco di scemenze sul tornare al vertice, sulla UEFA che daranno battaglia, che non è libero mercato ecc. ecc. e poi di punto in bianco si mettono a 90? e questa sarebbe la proprietà seria da cui ripartire??

bene.


----------



## sunburn (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che sanzioneranno un anno alla volta.
> 
> Il fatto è che neanche quest anno sono state fatte azioni drastiche sul bilancio per poter diminuire il deficit. Esce un anno da -75 e ne entra uno da -90. L'anno prossimo come giudizio saremmo messi peggio di adesso.
> 
> ...


Io spero ci siano novità sul piano normativo, o attraverso una riforma spontanea o attraverso tribunali. Se no davvero non se ne esce. 
Poi metti caso che arriviamo quarti, cosa fanno? Escludono City e Milan dalla Champions?
Ci aspetta un'altra estate in cui dovremo pensare più ai tribunali che al calcio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Se fai mente locale qualche "illuminato" che sosteneva questo lo scorso anno c'era, ma veniva preso per matto: "Ma che dite, è inaccettabile accettare di essere esclusi dalle coppe, sarebbe troppo dal punto di vista dell'immagine". Giusto per.



non mi interessano i tifosi. è la società che deve prendere le giuste decisioni, e comunque avere una linea e seguirla... mica andare dove tirailvento... ma a chi siamo in mano?


----------



## sunburn (23 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ciò che mi fa sorridere, o restare a bocca aperta, sono i milanisti che si adontano con la UEFA e chiedono battaglia a chi "ha fatto fallire l'Argentina".
> Basta con queste put#anate! Vogliamo aprire gli occhi? Si è verificato un caso senza precedenti di club di calcio di prima fascia utilizzato per riciclare soldi sporchi, ma stiamo scherzando? È roba degna di radiazione, in un mondo normale. Di sparizione definitiva. Ringraziamo la UEFA, invece di scrivere put#@nate.
> Che si riparta in modo normale, decente ed onesto, pagando il fio delle vergogne berlusconiane. Con una squalifica, con le cessioni, con un ridimensionamento, con un condotta virtuosa. Basta con le gherminelle! Basta con le toppe, le pezze, le invenzioni, i sogni ridicoli di grandezza. Si riparta come nel 1982, con dignità.
> 
> Basta con le [email protected], basta!


Anche se fosse(e non penso sia), il Milan non ha tratto nessun vantaggio né presunti soldi sporchi sono transitati per i conti del Milan.
Gli estremi per la radiazione non ci sono, tu invece rischi grosso a scrivere certe cose su un forum. Lo dico per te, evita perché è inutile rischiare rogne per nulla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io spero ci siano novità sul piano normativo, o attraverso una riforma spontanea o attraverso tribunali. Se no davvero non se ne esce.
> Poi metti caso che arriviamo quarti, cosa fanno? Escludono City e Milan dalla Champions?
> Ci aspetta un'altra estate in cui dovremo pensare più ai tribunali che al calcio...



Se ne esce portando il bilancio in pari, spendendo quello che incassi. Come fanno tutte. 
Esclusione di City e Milan dalla champions. What’s the problem?

Basta tribunali. Rassegnamoci e rispettiamo le regole


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se ne esce portando il bilancio in pari, spendendo quello che incassi. Come fanno tutte.
> Esclusione di City e Milan dalla champions. What’s the problem?
> 
> Basta tribunali. Rassegnamoci e rispettiamo le regole



Se noi e il City riuscissimo a vincere contro la UEFA però il loro FPF di melma se lo metterebbero in quel posto, perché poi a cascata non riuscirebbero più a farlo rispettare e finalmente si spezzerebbe questa oligarchia dove solo due o tre clubs possono spendere e fare mercato degno del loro nome.

Io sono dell’idea che se andiamo in EL ci conviene fare buon viso a cattivo gioco e restare fuori, se andiamo in CL invece diamo battaglia. Anche perché l’ultima cosa che voglio è magari arrivare quarto con l’Inter quinta e vedere i cani interisti andare in Champions al posto nostro comunque perché noi siamo eliminati. Già l’anno scorso con De Vrij l’hanno LETTERALMENTE RUBATA, UNA ROBA DA UFFICIO INCHIESTE, vederli rubare un’altra CL ai nostri danni sarebbe il colmo.

A mettersi a 90 e prenderlo nell’ano si rassegnino gli altri.


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ripartiamo con ancora berlusconi come presidente?
> 
> questi, dico, sti avvocatoni arrivano qui, sparano un sacco di scemenze sul tornare al vertice, sulla UEFA che daranno battaglia, che non è libero mercato ecc. ecc. e poi di punto in bianco si mettono a 90? e questa sarebbe la proprietà seria da cui ripartire??
> 
> bene.



Però ragazzi questo è quello che dice Bellinazzo. Vediamo un po' che succede nei prossimi giorni. Se dovessi credere a tutto quello che scrivono da 2 anni a questa parte avremmo portato da tempo i libri in tribunale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi questo è quello che dice Bellinazzo. Vediamo un po' che succede nei prossimi giorni. Se dovessi credere a tutto quello che scrivono da 2 anni a questa parte avremmo portato da tempo i libri in tribunale.



se va via leonardo... vuol direchelastrada è questa per me...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se noi e il City riuscissimo a vincere contro la UEFA però il loro FPF di melma se lo metterebbero in quel posto, perché poi a cascata non riuscirebbero più a farlo rispettare e finalmente si spezzerebbe questa oligarchia dove solo due o tre clubs possono spendere e fare mercato degno del loro nome.
> 
> Io sono dell’idea che se andiamo in EL ci conviene fare buon viso a cattivo gioco e restare fuori, se andiamo in CL invece diamo battaglia. Anche perché l’ultima cosa che voglio è magari arrivare quarto con l’Inter quinta e vedere i cani interisti andare in Champions al posto nostro comunque perché noi siamo eliminati. Già l’anno scorso con De Vrij l’hanno LETTERALMENTE RUBATA, UNA ROBA DA UFFICIO INCHIESTE, vederli rubare un’altra CL ai nostri danni sarebbe il colmo.
> 
> A mettersi a 90 e prenderlo nell’ano si rassegnino gli altri.



Se invece vai in guerra legale e perdi. Vieni squalificato quest anno e pure l’anno prossimo perché non ti sei voluto piegare e sei andato vanti come prima.

A quel punto la Uefa é assolutamente non conciliante, sei obbligato a rientrare alla lettera, ma ti ci vogliono 3 anni e nel frattempo é il 2024, sei vuori dalla superchampions, hai comunque perso appeal, tempo e hai fatturato basso e squadra che potevi avere nel 2020.

Sarebbe folle e suicida.

Basta con questa storia che gli altri sono cattivi oppressori.
La maggior parte rispetta o “gestisce” le regole, lo si faccia anche noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se invece vai in guerra legale e perdi. Vieni squalificato quest anno e pure l’anno prossimo perché non ti sei voluto piegare e sei andato vanti come prima.
> 
> A quel punto la Uefa é assolutamente non conciliante, sei obbligato a rientrare alla lettera, ma ti ci vogliono 3 anni e nel frattempo é il 2024, sei vuori dalla superchampions, hai comunque perso appeal, tempo e hai fatturato basso e squadra che potevi avere nel 2020.
> 
> ...



Se andiamo in CL e andiamo in guerra legale non la perdiamo, li distruggiamo un’altra volta. E ripeto, vincere a Ferrara con l’Inter che magari pareggia con l’Empoli e vederli andare in Champions comunque e poi fare una squadra con i controrazzi con Conte alla guida (perché con le entrate del secondo anno di fila di qualificazione CL farebbero un ottimo mercato) dopo che sarebbe il SECONDO ANNO DI FILA che rubano la CL non lo accetterei.

Se fosse la Roma anche anche (tanto non sono nostri rivali e hanno talmente pochi soldi che l’anno scorso hanno smobilitato mezza squadra dopo una semifinale di CL), ma venire sodomizzato a vantaggio dei maiali interisti (che ripeto, nemmeno l’anno scorso dovevano andarci, visto ciò che è successo con De Vrij) proprio no.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in CL e andiamo in guerra legale non la perdiamo, li distruggiamo un’altra volta. E ripeto, vincere a Ferrara con l’Inter che magari pareggia con l’Empoli e vederli andare in Champions comunque e poi fare una squadra con i controrazzi con Conte alla guida (perché con le entrate del secondo anno di fila di qualificazione CL farebbero un ottimo mercato) dopo che sarebbe il SECONDO ANNO DI FILA che rubano la CL non lo accetterei.
> 
> Se fosse la Roma anche anche (tanto non sono nostri rivali e hanno talmente pochi soldi che l’anno scorso hanno smobilitato mezza squadra dopo una semifinale di CL), ma venire sodomizzato a vantaggio dei maiali interisti (che ripeto, nemmeno l’anno scorso dovevano andarci, visto ciò che è successo con De Vrij) proprio no.



Capisco, ma se vai in causa rischi di perdere e se vinci ti ammazzano comunque con gli arbitraggi.

Basta guerre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Capisco, ma se vai in causa rischi di perdere e se vinci ti ammazzano comunque con gli arbitraggi.
> 
> Basta guerre.



Non perdiamo, fidati. Per gli arbitraggi ci siamo abituati, ma la Champions è casa nostra.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Bellinazzo de Il Sole 24 Ore, la Uefa punirà il Milan con l'esclusione dalle coppe europee 2019/2020. Non potrà esserci nessuna trattativa tra il club rossonero e la Uefa. In più, il Milan, essendo recidivo, rischia sanzioni economiche. La Uefa potrebbe anche decidere di non affossare il club rossonero, ma quando entra in gioco l'organo contabile della stessa Uefa, la discrezionalità di carattere politico viene meno.



Spero che più nessuno ora prenderà in giro i cosiddetti "tifosi contabili".

Sono quelli che vedevano più lungo di tutti.

Che strazio, madonna come siamo finiti.

Qui ci vuole un culo grande come una città, indovinare super colpi sborsando il minimo possibile.

Temo, a malincuorissimo, che se fossero vere le voci di 50/60 milioni per Gigio, sarà *obbligatorio *cederlo.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non perdiamo, fidati. Per gli arbitraggi ci siamo abituati, ma la Champions è casa nostra.



Non sia mai.... che se andiamo in c.l ad Elliott per sbaglio tocca pure a rinforzare la squadra ....non si può che orrore !! poi la Uefa si incazza la FIFA ci radia Fbi cia kgb ci tengono sotto scacco e Trump dichiara guerra alla Corea


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Maggio 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Non sia mai.... che se andiamo in c.l ad Elliott per sbaglio tocca pure a rinforzare la squadra ....non si può che orrore !! poi la Uefa si incazza la FIFA ci radia Fbi cia kgb ci tengono sotto scacco e Trump dichiara guerra alla Corea



Vedremo amico mio... vedremo.


----------



## EmmePi (23 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' quello che sostengo da giorni.
> 
> Un deficit triennale intorno ai 300 milioni di euro non è violazione del fpf, è stupro delle regole.
> 
> E' necessaria una cura da cavallo per rientrare nelle regole. Continuare così, senza possibilità di competere non ha senso. A cosa serve prendere giocatori per arrivare quarti se si viene squalificati? Tanto vale vendere mezza squadra, riequilibrare i conti e ricostruire dal basso.



Ma che ragionamento è mai questo? 300 milioni sono lo sperpero di una società precedente, non si può addossare il tutto alla gestione Elliot che nella stagione in corso sarà in passivo di pochissimo...

E' come se acquistando un'auto usata tu debba pagare le multe prese dal precedente proprietarie con ganasce fiscali e impossibilità di usarla se non saldi, è un assurdo!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Maggio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma che ragionamento è mai questo? 300 milioni sono lo sperpero di una società precedente, non si può addossare il tutto alla gestione Elliot che nella stagione in corso sarà in passivo di pochissimo...
> 
> E' come se acquistando un'auto usata tu debba pagare le multe prese dal precedente proprietarie con ganasce fiscali e impossibilità di usarla se non saldi, è un assurdo!



Le regole sono queste, inoltre anche questo bilancio (che comunque per me non sarebbe da attribuire ad Elliott) é in pesantissimo rosso (si parla di 80-90 milioni).

La soluzione per la uefa é semplice, invece di spendere 340, spendine 250. Tagl8 ingaggi, vendi giocatori diminuendo gli ammortamenti e facendo plus-valenze. Mettiti in regola.
Secondo me va fatto, ma c’é spazio per concordare come.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spero che più nessuno ora prenderà in giro i cosiddetti "tifosi contabili".
> 
> Sono quelli che vedevano più lungo di tutti.
> 
> ...



Donnarumma per me è già venduto, Suso più sì che no e Cutrone 50/50, d'altronde sono gli unici insieme a Romagnoli a farci fare plusvalenza pura. Spero solo che riusciremo a trattenere almeno Alessio.

Comunque vediamo cosa succede, se arriviamo quinti pigliamoci sta squalifica, ma se arriviamo quarti sarebbe criminale mandare in CL l'Inda. Se c'è possibilità di vincere bisogna fare ricorso.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema sai qual'è però? Che i talenti li puoi anche scoprire ma poi devono anche potersi mettere in mostra, e ottenere qualche risultato..
> 
> Il Lille per dire, sta facendo una grande Ligue1..la Roma ha fatto anni di plusvalenze ma chiudeva i campionati 2° o 3°...
> 
> Difficile fare player trading se giochi "con l'elmetto in testa" e arrivi 7°



Si si lo so, è ovvio che bisogna provare ad arrivare quarti ogni anno. Mi fido del nuovo corso comunque.


----------

